# linux entfernen



## duckula (24. April 2004)

hallo, ich möchte linux wieder von meinem rechner entfernen. aber wenn ich die partition lösche dann startet windows xp nicht mehr.
kann mir jemand helfen?
danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## JohannesR (24. April 2004)

Partition löschen, von Windows-CD booten und in der Konsole 
	
	
	



```
# fdisk /mbr
```
 aufrufen.
Glaube ich.


----------

